# PETA will Seen kaufen



## Fischer am Inn (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo miteinander

PETA auf Einkaufstour:

http://www.peta.de/nach-verkaufsbek...aufinteresse-an-steinbachsee-und#.WAxpvmb_qUk

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Habs auch schon gelesen...

Aber die wollen ja immer viel....

Dürfte auch mit der Hegeverpflichtung interessant werden - aber immer mal ran..

WAV ist da auch interessiert und hat mit Hans Hermann Schock nen durchaus streitbaren Vorsitzenden..

Könnte interessant werden, ob sich die ENBW da mit PETA einigt...

Immerhin ist der Präsi des LFV-BW (von Eyb, CDU-Landtagsabgeordneter) mit seinem Fraktionskumpel Röhm (Vorsitzender Wasserkraftverband in BW) ja eher als Anglerfeind und Wasserkraftfreund einzuordnen...

Wenn da ENBW (teils in Landesbesitz) nicht nur den parlamentarischen Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, die Grünen, im Boot hätte (die PETA ja auch schon in den Tierschutzbeirat des Landes holen wollten, wir berichteten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196)), sondern auch die CDU als von den Grünen am Nasenring durch den Landtag gezogene Anglerfeinde (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842; http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118 ), dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die zusammen das am Ende den Pötern verkaufen....


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Ich scheiß mich weg. Fische sind Persönlichkeiten haben ein Bewusstsein, sind friedlich, spielen, kümmern sich um ihren Nachwuchs, haben ein komplexes Sozialleben ...

Oh man, ich glaub es geht dem Ende zu ... die Menschheit verblödet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Mit einer in meinen Augen durch und durch angler- und bürgerfeindlichen Regierung aus GRÜNEN und Schwarzen und einer ebenfalls anglerfeindlichen SPD in der Opposition in B-W, einer zerstrittenen, sowohl Tierschutz wie Anglern nahestehenden AfD und einer anglerfreundlichen FDP (als einzige) kann das dennoch schneller passieren, als ihr "Vorsicht, Veganer" rufen könnt....


----------



## Mulich (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich scheiß mich weg. Fische sind Persönlichkeiten haben ein Bewusstsein, sind friedlich, spielen, kümmern sich um ihren Nachwuchs, haben ein komplexes Sozialleben ...
> 
> Oh man, ich glaub es geht dem Ende zu ... die Menschheit verblödet.



Schickt denen bitte die Jungs mit der "weißen Jacke" vorbei um die wegzusperren.
Die haben ja mehr als einen an der Klatsche! Eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Hannes.N (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

"Fische schliessen Freundschaften..."  
Lasst sie ruhig nen See kaufen, damit man schön sieht wie Hecht und Barsch mit den Rotaugen Freundschaften schließen und kuscheln 
[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Nordan (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich scheiß mich weg. Fische sind Persönlichkeiten haben ein Bewusstsein, sind friedlich, spielen, kümmern sich um ihren Nachwuchs, haben ein komplexes Sozialleben ...
> 
> Oh man, ich glaub es geht dem Ende zu ... die Menschheit verblödet.



Aber eins muss man denen lassen:
Die verstehen was von Manipulation. Da wird überall nur immer ein kleiner Hauch fallen gelassen, sodass es sich schön ins Hirn brennt.


----------



## Mulich (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Ja, im Katzenbachsee lebt ein 1,30er Hecht...der schwimmt wenn ich dort fische, öfter zu mir her und holt sich seine Streicheleinheiten ab.

Und, als eine Art "Dankesgeste", fängt er für mich dann immer zwei 60-er Karpfen welche er mir im Kescher ablegt.

Der Beweis für hohe, soziale Fähigkeiten dieser Tiere!

Am Katzenbachsee auf  "Du und Du" mit diesen sensiblen Geschöpfen. 

Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Ist der Unterschied zu Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die von kompetenter Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit KEINERLEI Ahnung in meinen Augen haben, dafür aber meinen, die Pöter zu ignorieren wäre das Beste (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657)..

Wenn also wie in B-W anglerfeindliche Politik mit unfähigen Verbänden letzen Endes so noch den Pötern zuarbeitet, dann weiss man auch, woher diese Einschätzung kommt (auch wenn die schon aus 1922 ist):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319072


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Hallo,

wenn die Sache nicht so ernst wäre könnte man über soviel Schmarrn (Unsinn, für Norddeutsche) ja herzhaft lachen. Schlimm, wirklich schlimm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Hab jedenfalls mal die FDP informiert.

Die haben PETA eh schon auf Kieker, da gabs ja schon 2015 mal ne Anfrage vom Fred Bullinger an die Regierung:
https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/7000/15_7294_D.pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

PETA ist doch nur ein Symptom einer viel größeren Problematik. Mittlerweile ist höchstrichterlich bestätigt, dass im Prinzip jede Splittergruppe, die irgendwo Landeigentum erwirbt, dort jede Art der Tiertötung verbieten darf:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...nrechte-schraenkt-jagdrecht-ein-a-841103.html

Ich kenne z.B. den Fall eines "Großgrundbesitzers" in den Neuen Bundesländern, wo der angehende Erbe bereits verkündet hat, dass er die Jagd in seinen Wäldern aus ethischen Gründen komplett verbieten wird. Gleiches wird mit der Angelei in Gewässern passieren, die in die Hand solcher Leute geraten.

Der Kampf gegen das Angeln und die Jagd wird zunehmend über die Eigentumsrechte an Grundstücken geführt. Und diese Gruppen haben viel Kohle. 

Und das Argument Hege wird für die Zulassung von Fischerei/Angeln genau so wenig greifen, wie es das bei der Jagd tut. Höchstrichterlich vom Europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte bestätigt. Und dann wundern sich die Politiker, warum die betroffenen Leute (fragt mal die Landwirte betroffener Regionen) politische Alternativen wählen.


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Hannes.N schrieb:


> "Fische schliessen Freundschaften..."
> Lasst sie ruhig nen See kaufen, damit man schön sieht wie Hecht und Barsch mit den Rotaugen Freundschafte  n schließen und kuscheln
> [emoji23] [emoji23]



Die Hechte werden dann als erstes Vegan erzogen....:q:q:q. 
Dann folgen die Barsch.:q
Und der Komoran spielt dann mit den Fischchen.:q


----------



## wusel345 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Das Fische Frendschaften schließen wieß ja sogar ich. Hab letztens beim Angeln mehrere Rotaugen gesehen, die Flosse in Flosse verliebt durch das Gewässer schwammen. Sogar knutschende Karpfen sollen schon beobachtet worden sein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Ach halt doch auf, die Mitglieder von "PETA" wollen doch nur ungestörtes FKK.
Ihr wisst doch...."kurze Rute" und kleine Tit...und so.


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Wenn das passiert spende ich den Fischis einen Stuhlkreis aus regenerativen Holzanbau mit ökologisch-biologischem Sprechstab, um die konspirativen Sitzungen abzuhalten. Vielleicht ist ja sogar noch ein Bälleparadies für die Plötzenkrabbelgruppe drin...
Junge nee...... Vorher stifte ich noch eine Palette Holz für die verlorengegangenen Latten am Zaun!


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Abwarten, auch die müssen wirtschaftlich denken und wenn man sich mal etwas anliest über die damit zusammenhängenden Problematiken werden die sich das nicht ans Bein hängen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Abwarten, auch die müssen wirtschaftlich denken und wenn man sich mal etwas anliest über die damit zusammenhängenden Problematiken werden die sich das nicht ans Bein hängen!



Und was für Problematiken sollen das sein?


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Etwas Googlen und...... http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.gewaesser-enbw-will-zwei-seen-verkaufen.ea8dd68a-7d03-4e69-aacf-3696bece36d2.html
Die Unterhaltung scheint danach mit erheblichen Kosten und Risiken verbunden zu sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



> Berichten der Stuttgarter Zeitung zufolge betrachtet die Netze BW die beiden künstlichen Speicherbecken bei Vaihingen als Belastung.



Das kostet dann schon immer wieder was ...



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ach halt doch auf, die Mitglieder von "PETA" wollen doch nur ungestörtes FKK.


In Gewässern, wo die Hechte lange nicht bejagt werden und den Bestand maximieren, verlieren sie ja jede Scheu vor Menschen und kommen ganz dicht ran an die Schwimmer, weil sie gerne inspizieren ... etwaige herumbammelnde dicke Würmer und wedelnde Teile werden dann auch mal angetestet ...

"Nagellack in augenschädigenden Farben verstärkt auch hier noch den Bissreiz " :q

https://blog.bissanzeiger.net/7-jaehriger-von-hecht-gebissen/
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/frischer-fisch-vorsicht-vor-dem-hecht-nacktbader-a-551800.html


----------



## J.R. Cash (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Wenn man diesem Text noch hinzufügt, dass so ziemlich jeder Raubfisch kanibalistisch ist und sie in schwärmen jagen, allerdings nur so lange bis die Fische einander fürchten müssen, macht es Sinn sie als friedliebend zu bezeichnen und Fischen sozialkompetenz zu zu sprechen.
Zu dem muss man bedenken wie schmerzempfindlich sie sind....
Ich habe Zander gefangen denen Stellenweise die Innereien aus dem Bauch hingen, weil sie von einem Größeren Fisch attackiert und verletzt wurden. Und er war trotzdem noch in der Lage zu jagen und zu fressen. 
Total zerbissene Hechte mit riesiegen Fleischwunden und auch die jagen noch.
Ohne irgendwem zu nahe treten zu wollen (nur ein kleiner Scherz), aber jeder der sich für die PETA entscheidet, hat ein riesen Problem in der Gesellschaft zurecht zu kommen und sucht anschluss um irgendwo zugehörigkeit zu fühlen.

Hirnrissig, #q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Etwas Googlen und...... http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.gewaesser-enbw-will-zwei-seen-verkaufen.ea8dd68a-7d03-4e69-aacf-3696bece36d2.html
> Die Unterhaltung scheint danach mit erheblichen Kosten und Risiken verbunden zu sein.



Mich würde ja interessieren, wie PETA nach einem potentiellen Erwerb ein Verbot der fischereilichen Nutzung durchsetzen will, wenn die Fischereirechte nachwievor beim Fischereiverband liegen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie hier tatsächlich die gleiche Nummer durchziehen wollen wie die Waldbesitzer, die vor der EU ein Jagdverbot durchgesetzt haben. Sprich: Gang vor die EU-Gerichtsbarkeit. Wenn sie damit durchkommen, was fast anzunehmen ist, wäre das ein Dammbruch, weil der Grundeigentümer fortan die Fischereirechte aushebeln könnte.


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Insider:

Petra und Nabu kuscheln hier und da seit neusten eng miteinander...und auch der Geschlechtsverkehr wird bald eingeläutet.


Aber juckt doch niemand......Frau Dr. und Anhang machen das schon...oder kuscheln und poppen bald mit...Wetten?


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



> „In Stuttgart gibt es keine Seen, in denen Fische friedlich schwimmen, spielen oder sich in Ruhe um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern können... Fische sind neugierige und freundliche Wirbeltiere mit individuellen Persönlichkeiten. Sie haben ein komplexes Sozialleben, kommunizieren auf vielfältige Weise und schließen Freundschaften..."



da hat wohl jemand zu viel "Findet Nemo" geschaut. :m


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



gründler schrieb:


> Insider:
> Petra und Nabu kuscheln hier und da seit neusten eng miteinander...und auch der Geschlechtsverkehr wird bald eingeläutet.
> Aber juckt doch niemand......Frau Dr. und Anhang machen das schon...oder kuscheln und poppen bald mit...Wetten?



Filmtip : https://media3.jpc.de/image/w600/front/0/4009750220245.jpg    :q


----------



## capri2 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Kontakt:
Denis Schimmelpfennig, +49 (0)711 860591-528, DenisS@peta.de

Mal anrufen und nach Kontaktadressen für ne Fisch-Brieffreundschaft fragen..
Ich kenne auch nen Barsch der ist Lude im Forellenpuff und ne Fischdatingseite braucht die Welt ja auch noch.. Elitefisch.de   
Ich brech ab..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Lasst sie die Seen kaufen mit dem dazu gehörigen Hegeauftrag. Ich hoffe dann das ein Schwarm Kormorane Einzug hält und die Dinger ruck zuck leer macht und dann kann man ja mal nachfragen was los ist, immerhin gehören ja zur Hege Fische in den See...
 Vielleicht wird sich dann geoutet und sie gehen mit den Kormoranen mit einmal so um, wie mit vielen Tieren die sie eigentlich schützen sollten!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Lasst sie die Seen kaufen mit dem dazu gehörigen Hegeauftrag. Ich hoffe dann das ein Schwarm Kormorane Einzug hält und die Dinger ruck zuck leer macht und dann kann man ja mal nachfragen was los ist, immerhin gehören ja zur Hege Fische in den See...
> Vielleicht wird sich dann geoutet und sie gehen mit den Kormoranen mit einmal so um, wie mit vielen Tieren die sie eigentlich schützen sollten!



Wenn sie die Seen kaufen, haben sie erst mal gar keinen Hegeauftrag, da der am Fischereirecht hängt. Und das Fischereirecht liegt beim Land. Falls das PETA klar ist, frage ich mich, was sie mit dem Kauf bewirken wollen, denn auf die fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung der Seen hätten sie erst mal gar keinen Einfluss. Oder beabsichtigt das Land tatsächlich, die Fischereirechte an PETA zu verpachten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Immer aufpassen - ist in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt. 

Fischereirecht hängt aber immer zuerst mal am Grundbesitz - ob das dann weiter verpachtet wird, selber wahrgenommen etc., das ist dann ne andere  Frage...

Remmel in NRW (Grüne, Umweltminister) plant momentan die Hegeverpflichtung weg zu streichen, damit NABU und Konsorten die Gewässer ohne Hegeauftrag den Anglern wegkaufen können.

Ich weiss, dass zumindest einzelnen LV in NRW das Problem kennen in wie weit die schon tätig wurden und mit welchem Erfolg, kann ich aber nicht sagen. 

Aber ganz so einfach und alles deutschlandweit gleich zu setzen bzw. gleiche Abläufe zu vermuten, könnt ihr euch bei dem Thema auch abschminken - wie grundsätzlich, wenns um Fischereirecht geht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fischereirecht hängt aber immer zuerst mal am Grundbesitz - ob das dann weiter verpachtet wird, selber wahrgenommen etc., das ist dann ne andere  Frage...



Das stimmt so zumindest für Bayern nicht.
Beispiel Regnitz: Der Grundbesitz liegt beim Freistaat, die Fischereirechte besitzen aber fast durchgängig bei Privatpersonen, die dann an Fischereivereine verpachten.

Und das ist doch beim verlinkten Artikel der Stuttgarter Nachrichten bzgl. der beiden Seen offensichtlich auch der Fall:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...fen.ea8dd68a-7d03-4e69-aacf-3696bece36d2.html

Zitat: "wenn das Fischereirecht, das vom Eigentum *unabhängig* ist und vom Land in der Regel auf zwölf Jahre vergeben wird"


----------



## sbho (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Ist doch prima,  Peta hegt und wir gehen "blau" fischen.... (kostenfrei natürlich und Nachts und am besten noch mit le..... Kö-Fi
:vik:


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

komisch, den gleichen gedanken hatte ich auch, böse der der böses denkt...


----------



## smithie (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das stimmt so zumindest für Bayern nicht.
> Beispiel Regnitz: Der Grundbesitz liegt beim Freistaat, die Fischereirechte besitzen aber fast durchgängig bei Privatpersonen, die dann an Fischereivereine verpachten.
> 
> Und das ist doch beim verlinkten Artikel der Stuttgarter Nachrichten bzgl. der beiden Seen offensichtlich auch der Fall:
> ...


Kann man so oder so interpretieren.
Hier steht, dass das Fischereirecht unabhängig vom Eigentum ist. OK, das heißt aber nicht zwingend, dass das Land das Fischereirecht besitzt. 
Könnte auch sein, dass das Land es verwaltet - so a la LFV Bayern, der für die staatlichen Gewässer die Fischereirechte vergibt.


----------



## Werner1 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Hegepflicht hin oder her, ich denke Peta würde das als Besitzer herzlich wenig interessieren...

Genauso wenig, ob irgendein Hecht irgendeinen anderen Fisch frisst. Peta ist es nicht wichtig. Es geht darum den Menschen auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen (das ist natürlich der von Peta-Priestern vorgegebene), und das ist das Angelverbot und ein Verbot des Nutzen anderer Naturressourcen. Es geht nicht für Tiere sondern gegen Menschen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Peta wird keinen der Seen kaufen. Die wollen das auch nicht wirklich. Haben aber alle Presse in der Republik und die Schreiberling machen umsonst Werbung für diese Sekte.


----------



## gbr (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Grundsätzlich hat wohl niemand was gegen Tierschutz, sofern er sinnvoll ist. Was die PETA da aber mal wieder macht, hat damit leider nichts zu tun. Wenn offensichtliche Unwahrheiten das Fundament von Argumentationen bilden, kann man jegliche Diskussionen zu dem Thema schon im Vorfeld bleiben lassen.

"(...) Fische friedlich schwimmen, spielen oder sich in Ruhe um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern können."
"Fische sind neugierige und freundliche Wirbeltiere mit individuellen  Persönlichkeiten. Sie haben ein komplexes Sozialleben, kommunizieren auf  vielfältige Weise und schließen Freundschaften. Neben internationalen  wissenschaftlichen Studien, die bestätigen, dass Fische Schmerzen spüren (...)"

Barsche und Hechte beispielsweise fressen ihre eigenen Artgenossen und dabei sehr wohl auch ihren Nachwuchs - sowas bezeichnen die PETA-Menschen also als "spielen", "um den Nachwuchs kümmern", "friedlich schwimmen", "freundliche Wirbeltiere" und "Freundschaften schließen", klingt plausibel. Natürlich bewachen viele Arten ihr Nest usw., aber sobald der Nachwuchs dann mal die Größe eines schönen Happens angenommen hat und der Hunger groß ist, war es das mit der Nettigkeit.
Dass Fische Schmerzen spüren glaube ich auch (einige wahrscheinlich zwar eher nicht im Maul- / Schlundbereich, denn sonst wären die stacheligen Barsche wohl nicht so weit oben auf der Speisekarte), aber bei lebendigem Leib in einem Zandermagen verdaut zu werden stelle ich mir schlimmer vor, als mit einem Schlag von einem Knüppel ohnmächtig zu werden und bewusstlos erstochen zu werden.

"(...) und oft noch bei Bewusstsein aufgeschnitten und ausgenommen werden (...)"

Dazu muss man glaube ich nicht viel sagen. Was heißt denn "oft"? 9 von 10 mal? 1 von 1000 mal? Wer hats gezählt? Die von PETA? Leute Leute..

Diese auf Lügen basierte Argumentation zeigt doch nur ganz offensichtlich, dass die PETA selbst ganz genau weiß, dass sie überhaupt keine richtigen Argumente hat und deshalb versuchen muss, die Leute mit erfundenen "Fakten" zu beeinflussen. Nettes Eigentor.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



gbr schrieb:


> "(...) Fische friedlich schwimmen, spielen oder sich in Ruhe um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern können."
> "Fische sind neugierige und freundliche Wirbeltiere mit individuellen Persönlichkeiten. Sie haben ein komplexes Sozialleben, kommunizieren auf vielfältige Weise und schließen Freundschaften. Neben internationalen wissenschaftlichen Studien, die bestätigen, dass Fische Schmerzen spüren (...)"
> 
> Barsche und Hechte beispielsweise fressen ihre eigenen Artgenossen und dabei sehr wohl auch ihren Nachwuchs - sowas bezeichnen die PETA-Menschen also als "spielen", "um den Nachwuchs kümmern", "friedlich schwimmen", "freundliche Wirbeltiere" und "Freundschaften schließen", klingt plausibel.



Das kommt eben dabei raus wenn man nicht Angelt und Wildtiere eher als sprechende Zeichentricktiere erlebte.
Halt degenerierte Typen, mit einer Allergie ähnlichen Überreaktion weil sie sonst keine Probleme haben.
Davon einmal ab, haben sie vergessen das Menschen auch nur Tiere sind, die Fische spielen also miteinander?
Na ja dann, sollten sie ja Verständnis haben das auch Anger dort mitspielen wollen.

Die Truppe ist so abgehoben das Sie meinen Menschen wären etwas Besseres.#q
Vermutlich zeigen sie bald noch die Götter an, weil die schließlich Raubtiere geschaffen haben und der Kuschelkatze so böse Gedanken mitgaben.
 Das bringt sicherlich auch viel P.R.

Mädels, versucht doch einfach eure Zeit mit etwas sinnvollem zu füllen und lebt.

P.s: Die meisten Männer mögen keine magersüchtigen Models.
Models sehen so aus , eil Ihr meint das sei schön.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> wird keinen der Seen kaufen. Die wollen das auch nicht wirklich. Haben aber alle Presse in der Republik und *die Schreiberlinge machen umsonst Werbung für diese Sekte*.



So sieht`s aus und wir Angler machen auch noch Publicity für diese seltsame Organisation, deren Namen ich mir einfach nicht merken kann #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Peta wird keinen der Seen kaufen. Die wollen das auch nicht wirklich. Haben aber alle Presse in der Republik und die Schreiberling machen umsonst Werbung für diese Sekte.



Das ist Blödsinn. Genau genommen haben die überhaupt keine Presse mit dieser Aktion. 
Oder ist das AB für dich "alle Presse in der Republik"?
Du kannst ja mal googlen, in welchen Medien von dieser Aktion überhaupt zu lesen ist, fast nur hier!



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Davon einmal ab, haben sie vergessen das Menschen auch nur Tiere sind...
> 
> in deiner Welt?|bigeyes
> 
> ...


|kopfkrat



In der Ukraine gibt es einen wunderschönen, menschenverlassenen See, der wäre für deren Spinnereien eigentlich gut geeignet...


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

In Stuttgart hat die Nachricht aus der Pets HP eingeschlagen. Alles was irgendwie glaubt da mitreden zu sollen/müssen  kennt den Schwachsinn und fragt irgendwo nach. Das kommt diese Woche noch in der Stuttgarter Presse und dann kommen alle anderen  nach.


----------



## feko (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich scheiß mich weg. Fische sind Persönlichkeiten haben ein Bewusstsein, sind friedlich, spielen, kümmern sich um ihren Nachwuchs, haben ein komplexes Sozialleben ...
> 
> Oh man, ich glaub es geht dem Ende zu ... die Menschheit verblödet.




Naja,bis auf spielen muß ich dem zustimmen.
vg


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Oh ist das alles so schön Bunt hier.....:k
Wenn ich am Wasser sitze und mir einen Gepafft habe,sehe ich ich auch die Fischchen spielen..|rolleyes
Mutti und Pappi mit ihrem Nachwuchs spazieren  schwimmen und die gr0ßen lieben Onkel Hechte schwimmen einträchtig hinterher. #h


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Mit dem Spielen ist natürlich Quatsch und friedlich sind die meisten Fische auch nicht aber ansonsten gibt es durchaus Fische, auf die die anderen Punkte zutreffen.
> Wer mal Buntbarsche im Aquarium hatte, wird das kennen.
> 
> Nur schwimmen die selten in unseren Seen rum.
> ...


 Quatsch war die Art, wie es von Petra dargestellt wurde.

 Aber sicher auch Fische spielen, wenn sie Zeit haben wird halt spielerisch geübt.
Buntbarsche werden das genauso machen wie Hecht, Katze, Rotauge, Krähe oder Mensch.
 Sind halt alles Tiere, oder verdammt viele Zellen die Ihr Zusammenspiel üben.

 Angler sollten das eigentlich kennen, Wer schnell und günstig Fisch zum Essen haben will, kauft den im Supermarkt.
 So üben sie halt Nahrung selbst zu erjagen, einige nennen es auch sie befriedigen Ihren Jagdtrieb.
 Andere sagen das es Ihnen Freude macht und das sie selbst gefangenen Fisch eben auch mit Begeisterung essen.


----------



## Mulich (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Sollen die doch den (die) Tümpel kaufen. 

Bei den fälligen Baumaßnahmen und laufenden Kosten wird der Deal diesen Pe..ern
ein schönes Loch in die Kasse reissen!

Besser so, als die Kohle wieder von den Vereinsmitgliedern einzufordern.

Denn sooo der Bringer sind diese "Pfützen" nicht.

Vorher wird noch gründlich abgefischt..und dann, bitteschön.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Loch in der Kasse? Die haben doch genug..., die Geld aufs Vereinskonto bringen. Kann man nur hoffen, das der Verein das Gewässer bekommt.


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Mulich schrieb:


> Sollen die doch den (die) Tümpel kaufen.
> 
> Bei den fälligen Baumaßnahmen und laufenden Kosten wird der Deal diesen Pe..ern
> ein schönes Loch in die Kasse reissen!
> ...


Es geht ja auch nicht darum möglichst wenig Fisch zu hinterlassen.
Es geht auch nicht darum, PETA einen unattraktiven Tümpel zu hinterlassen.

Hier geht es um das Prinzip.

PETA will nicht den Fisch, PETA will keine Angler und am liebsten alle Möglickeiten zum Angeln abschaffen. Koste es was es wolle.

Da sind die Kassen obervoll, da macht sich PETA keine Gedanken drum.


----------



## Zanderjäger0 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum möglichst wenig Fisch zu hinterlassen.
> Es geht auch nicht darum, PETA einen unattraktiven Tümpel zu hinterlassen.
> 
> Hier geht es um das Prinzip.
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung. 
Jeder Angler müsste mittlerweile die Absichten der PETA kennen und diese sind in unserem Fall eben, dass man keine Angler haben möchten und somit versucht da zu Stören wo man nur kann. Ob mit Gewässerkäufen, Petitionen oder Hetze ist dabei gar nicht so wichtig. 

Das die Kassen obervoll sind, ist ja klar und unterstützung bekommen die ja sowieso bisschen von überall...


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

jeder angler sollte aber auch wissen, dass nicht wenige der besten angelgewässer im privatbesitz und nur auserwählten "sportanglern" zugänglich sind. das ist zwar nicht "anglerfeindlich", trotzdem haben wir (die durchschnittlichen) nix davon.

was aufregt, außer dass eben petra, die tierrechts-hure, hier nen neuen stellplatz aufmacht, ist doch, dass vereine mit kleinem geldbeutel (und möglicherweise ebenso kleinen kuddln) einfach außen vor bleiben, intention hin und her.

war immer so, wird immer sein 

petra, ja ja, die mit und gegen geld, macht einfach nur das, was andere schon immer machen.

man könnte den betroffenen vereinen helfen, wenn es eine solidargemeinschaft der angler gäbe mit kohle.

gibts nicht. wir haben nen DAFV und die kohle wird für zb. einweihungsfeiern vergebraucht.


und ja: das wird so bleiben bis der "letzte angler"...

ab jetzt wärs politik. halt ich also die klappe.

rein angeltechnisch hab ich gerade erhebendes erfahren, kann angler nachlesen unter "bräsige nichtsnutzige vereine". oops, sorry, der trööt heißt richtig so: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320298


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Wir gründen einen neuen "Fischrechtsverein" werden gemeinnützig, sammeln Spenden und wenn Petra oder andere Spendenabgreifende "Tierschützer" gegen das Tierschutzrecht verstoßen, dann zeigen wir sie an.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Jose schrieb:


> jeder angler sollte aber auch wissen, dass nicht wenige der besten angelgewässer im privatbesitz und nur auserwählten "sportanglern" zugänglich sind. das ist zwar nicht "anglerfeindlich", trotzdem haben wir (die durchschnittlichen) nix davon.



Und ist dir vielleicht schon mal aufgefallen, wieviele Stunden diese "auserwählten Sportangler" meist in ihre Gewässer investieren, um sie auf einem Top-Stand zu halten? 

Ich kann dir aus meiner Arbeit im Verein sagen, dass die meisten Angler einfach faul sind und selbst als Vereinsmitglieder nur mit Druck (heißt bei uns im Verein: pro nicht geleisteter Arbeitsstunde ab kommendem Jahr 20 €) zur Mitarbeit bewegt werden können. 

Leute wie du haben immer noch nicht gepeilt, woran der Sozialismus untergegangen ist.



Jose schrieb:


> rein angeltechnisch hab ich gerade erhebendes erfahren, kann angler nachlesen unter "bräsige nichtsnutzige vereine". oops, sorry, der trööt heißt richtig so: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320298



Wir haben sehr erfahrene Gewässerwarte im Verein und trotzdem ist uns ein großer Zuchtweiher dieses Jahr umgekippt und 300 kg Fisch waren tot. Als Außenstehender solche Leute als bräsige Nichtsnutze zu bezeichnen, ist schon ein starkes Stück. Wieviel Gewässer bewirtschaftest du denn?


----------



## UMueller (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Peta geht es doch letztlich darum das angeln zu verbieten. Die Angelei zu stigmatisieren (Aussage Haferbeck), gehört zu ihrer Taktik um in der Bevölkerung eine anglerfeindliche Haltung zu erzeugen. Und somit dessen Akzeptanz. Dies gelingt nicht von heute auf morgen. Ein Mittel wie man Anglern das Leben heute schon schwer machen kann ist auch das aufkaufen potentieller Angelgewässer. Der NABU hat es ja schon öfter vorgemacht. Angelei zu verhindern wo es heute schon geht hat daher zunächst Priorität. Den Rest macht dann die nächste Generation (Kampf um die Köpfe). Angeln als die "Jagt des kleinen Mannes" wird es dann so wie heute nicht mehr geben. Angeln wird aber nicht ganz sterben. Das schafft die Peta nie. Wenn Angeln aber später mal nur noch  "elitären Kreisen" vorbehalten ist ?? #d|uhoh::r. Dann haben wir auch verloren. Es gilt also heute uns nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen zu lassen. Wenn Peta heute also Seen kauft hat das Symbolcharakter. Ganz egal ob Angler die nun haben wollten oder nicht.


----------



## seppl184 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und ist dir vielleicht schon mal aufgefallen, wieviele Stunden diese "auserwählten Sportangler" meist in ihre Gewässer investieren, um sie auf einem Top-Stand zu halten?
> Ich kann dir aus meiner Arbeit im Verein sagen, dass die meisten Angler einfach faul sind und selbst als Vereinsmitglieder nur mit Druck (heißt bei uns im Verein: pro nicht geleisteter Arbeitsstunde ab kommendem Jahr 20 €) zur Mitarbeit bewegt werden können.
> Leute wie du haben immer noch nicht gepeilt, woran der Sozialismus untergegangen ist.
> Wir haben sehr erfahrene Gewässerwarte im Verein und trotzdem ist uns ein großer Zuchtweiher dieses Jahr umgekippt und 300 kg Fisch waren tot. Als Außenstehender solche Leute als bräsige Nichtsnutze zu bezeichnen, ist schon ein starkes Stück. Wieviel Gewässer bewirtschaftest du denn?



Arbeitsstunden. Davon will der bräsige nichtorganisierte Normaloangler doch gar nichts hören. Am besten noch Fischerprüfung streichen und Angelkarten im Aldi verkaufen. Dann noch schön über die Vereine abhetzen und auf Trab halten, weil man am Wochenende am schön gepflegten Weiher angeln gehen will..........
Wenn die Petra die Gewässer kauft und verwildern lässt, sieht man dann wie natürlich die Gewässer ohne die "auserwählten" Sportangler aussehen würde. Da will dann noch nicht mal der "durchschnittliche" angeln gehen.


----------



## seppl184 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*



Jose schrieb:


> rein angeltechnisch hab ich gerade erhebendes erfahren, kann angler nachlesen unter "bräsige nichtsnutzige vereine". oops, sorry, der trööt heißt richtig so: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320298



Welcher Verein hat denn das Monsterloch gepachtet ?


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. November 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Der LFVBW sagt dazu auf seienr Facebookseite,
Sie sind  im Gespräch mit den Vorsitzenden der Fischereivereine, die bisher  das Fischereirecht gepachtet haben und unterstützen diese Vereine.
Es ist in der Realität so, es gibt 2 Seen und 2 Pächter. Der mit dem größeren der beiden Seen ist nicht Mitglied im LFVBW und wird sicher nicht dem LFVBW  über irgendetwas das mit diesen Seen zu tun hat verhandeln.
Da hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, der Verein kann das eher deutlich besser selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Es mag ja noch irgendwelche Leute in irgendwelchen dunklen Ecken geben, die diesen LFV-BW noch irgendwie ernst nehmen....
Angler sicher nicht mehr....................
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321468

Und dass der WAV nicht unbedingt ein Freund des LFV-BW auf Grund deren Versagen ist, ist nur folgerichtig.....


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. November 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

hab ich das gerade wirklich gelesen.......

(...gibt es keine Seen, in denen Fische _*friedlich schwimmen*_,  _*spielen*_ oder sich in Ruhe um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern können. 
Fische sind neugierige und _*freundliche Wirbeltiere mit individuellen*_ _*Persönlichkeiten*_. Sie haben ein komplexes Sozialleben, kommunizieren auf  vielfältige Weise und _*schließen Freundschaften*_.)

*Spielen* hat mir besonders gefallen,offensichtlich ist der Schreiberling dieses Machwerks mit seiner Phsyche nicht aus dem Kindergarten rausgekommen.
Offensichtlich fallen genügend auf so einen Schwachsinn rein,mir wird dabei übel.Ich brauch erstmal zu meinem, leider beim spielen verstorbenen Dorschfilet ,einen Jägermeister.


----------



## Damyl (6. November 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Na wenn das nicht nach Freundschaft aussieht :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaPLRv2FdSI


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. November 2016)

*AW: PETA will Seen kaufen*

Die Frau Dr. irgendwas, die in Stuttgart um die Seen läuft ist eine Person, wenn du mit der zusammenkommst, schaust du instinktiv, wo der Betreuer ist und wann die wieder ins Heim muss.


----------

